# how to create a diy cave tutorial nice and simple



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

fill a bowl with expanding foam,










once its dried remove and shape










cover in grout


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> fill a bowl with expanding foam,
> image
> 
> 
> ...


That look really good. I make custom hides, I cut a half toilet roll tube, and then cover in and around in in expanding foam then put small pieces of plants in and cover it all in sand and then when its dry it looks pretty cool  I do make other ones but thats how I make my small ones.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cheers, 
they're nothing fancy but they do the job just as good and people want quick easy ways to make stuff and out of all the ways i have tried this is defo the easiest and simplest 

also with a 750ml can you can make about 20 odd of them at this size (9'' dia/ 5''h)

i done a tut a while ago about cheap log hides its basically... 

tube









paint



















or you can keep them whole











comes in handy for pokies


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> cheers,
> they're nothing fancy but they do the job just as good and people want quick easy ways to make stuff and out of all the ways i have tried this is defo the easiest and simplest
> 
> also with a 750ml can you can make about 20 odd of them at this size (9'' dia/ 5''h)
> ...


 
Looks really good!


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

that is so cool


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Here's my first one for desert setups :
Reptile Forums - Mcadam1222's Album: Reptiles - Picture


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you have to put a lid on the bowl after filling it with foam? I tried something similar only for it all to expand out the top xD


----------



## Heatseaker (Jul 18, 2012)

This is great thanks, just what I'v been looking for! Gonna be trying this out soon as.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Looks really good!





sam n mushu said:


> that is so cool


thanks



Mcadam1222 said:


> Here's my first one for desert setups :
> Reptile Forums - Mcadam1222's Album: Reptiles - Picture


looks good



Recluso said:


> Did you have to put a lid on the bowl after filling it with foam? I tried something similar only for it all to expand out the top xD


sometimes if you put to much foam in it creates a muffin type top but i just use this as another cave/hide



Heatseaker said:


> This is great thanks, just what I'v been looking for! Gonna be trying this out soon as.


no prob, good luck



yunzhi068 said:


> people want quick easy ways to make stuffimage


they do: victory:


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

What are the tubes made from?


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

The cave looks awesome.:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

snake in the grass said:


> What are the tubes made from?


cardboard



GECKO MICK said:


> The cave looks awesome.:2thumb:


thanks


----------

